# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Εύβοιας >  ΕWN#75 - Abeness (Χαλκίδα)

## Abeness

Το abeness είναι στην περιοχή Χαλκίδας ποιο συγκεκριμένα στα Δύο Δένδρα
Το abeness2 είναι στην περιοχή Μαλακώντα - Ερέτριας

Το abeness2 βλέπει αρκετό κόσμο όπως:

Ασύνδετοι: Legions (#15) Space (#62) nianton2 (#120) Mismatch Headquarters (#34) cpoint2 (#59) IziNet (#27) cap2 (#100)

Accespoints: figenia (avlida_mew) (#37) 69eyes-2 (#14) Exoticom-Orp (#12)

κόμβοι
sv1bjr-8590 (#40)

από την άλλη το abeness βλέπει:
την GiannaAntonea (#106)
τον kokkasgt-2 (#56)
και τον jimcop (#116)

Το abeness2 δεν είναι δυνατό να είναι άμεσα διαθέσιμος, όχι όμως πολύ μακριά.
Το abeness όμως υπολογίζω μέχρι τα μέσα του Μαΐου να είναι? ετοιμοπαράδοτο, οπότε αν μπορέσουμε παιδία να κάνουμε το κονέ?.

----------


## PIT

Καλως ηρθες Δημητρα στο club!!!!  ::   ::  

Μετενομασε το thread σε ΕWN#75 - Abeness, (την περιοχη δεν την Θυμαμαι)
και αν θελεις ανοιξε ενα αλλο thread για τον αλλο κομβο με την παραπανω διαταξη.
Επισης βαλε στο προφιλ σου το NodeID σου #75 & #147.  ::  

Περιμενουμε και απο σενα να μαζεψεις τα υλικα και να στηθει ο κομβος.
Η επεκτειση του δικτυου απο κεινη την μερια της Ευβοιας αρχιζει να γινεται πραγματικοτητα  :: 

EDIT: Δημητρη στειλε πμ και στον kokkasgt για πιθανή συνδεση.
Ξεχασα να σε ρωτησω το πρωι, το στιγμα με ονομα xima#135 ειναι δικος σου??

----------


## gotchagr

Να απαντήσω εγώ γιατί λείπει ο Δημήτρης.

Ναι ο 135 είναι στο πατρικό του.

----------


## PIT

Πιστευω οτι καλυτερα θα ηταν να στηθει κατι αργοτερα στον #135 παρα στον abeness2  ::

----------


## gotchagr

Αυτό θα το συζητήσουμε και θα αποφασίσει ο Δημήτρης...

----------


## Abeness

Λοιπόν
Καταρχήν φίλε pit στο Node ID: πάνω από 5 χαρακτήρες δεν παίρνει οπότε δεν μπορώ να γράψω αυτό που μου λες εκτός και αν κάνω κάτι λάθος
Για το #135xima το #147abeness2 βλέπε στα ανάλογα post όπως και να έχει προσωπικά δεν έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα όποιο και να ξεκινήσω. 
Τώρα για μένα (#75abeness) θα ήθελα με κάποιο τρόπο να έχω μια ακριβή λίστα για τα πράγματα που θα χρειαστεί να πάρω καθώς και στοιχεία από τα ανάλογα καταστήματα.
Επίσης, από ότι μου έχετε πει κάποιος από εδώ μέσα ξέρεις από πυργο-ιστούς. Βασικά από ότι λέτε μιλάμε για των 4 μέτρων αλλά και 6 να είναι εδώ που είμαι δεν έχω πρόβλημα, οπότε όποιος ξέρει ας το πει στον μπαμπά…  ::

----------


## gotchagr

> Τώρα για μένα (#75abeness) θα ήθελα με κάποιο τρόπο να έχω μια ακριβή λίστα για τα πράγματα που θα χρειαστεί να πάρω καθώς και στοιχεία από τα ανάλογα καταστήματα.


Θα σου κάνω εγώ forward το pm του PIT για τα υλικά Μήτσε...

----------


## PIT

> Επίσης, από ότι μου έχετε πει κάποιος από εδώ μέσα ξέρεις από πυργο-ιστούς. Βασικά από ότι λέτε μιλάμε για των 4 μέτρων αλλά και 6 να είναι εδώ που είμαι δεν έχω πρόβλημα, οπότε όποιος ξέρει ας το πει στον μπαμπά… Wink


Στελε πμ στον hedgehog να σου πει συγκεκριμενα, νομιζω ο nvak ή ο ngia τους ειχε φτιαξει.

----------


## socrates

nvak, απλά δεν ξέρω αν συνεχίζει να τους φτιάχνε

----------

